# This is what happens when i'm bored - Aluminum dust!



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had to do it ..........

I've been wanting to do this for the past 3 months, and i finally had the opportunity to do so with the help of 60grit VSM ceramic belts.

My main inspiration was based on old flint stone weapons, something about the pattern/texture really caught my attention.










Anyway, here are some pictures. The original frame started from 10mm thick aluminum, and now it is around 7mm thick. I should of taken a picture of the aluminum dust left on the floor after grinding! 

I have mixed feelings about this one, it's rough and aggressive, but at the same time it's pretty cool ... i think? :iono:


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

It's really nice! Great idea, I like it a lot!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that does look really cool. will the bands be okay at the fork tips?

hows the wrist now? looks like its healed a bit more.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Has the look of classic flint knapping. Quite a clever idea and visually striking. As a thought you may sell several of those because of the primitive appearance. Nice work Danny and thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job! I like the look!


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

That is SUPERB!!!!

I think that what you have done is very artistic, rustic, its great!

Thumbs up.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome pattern! a job well done!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice Danny, i like it.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That looks amazing,


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

If this is what you do when you're bored, I wonder when you're excited!! 

AMAZING and ORIGINAL work!!! :bowdown:

This slingshot is definitely unique and artistic!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool,one of my next wish list


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

great job metal workers approved :thumbsup:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Interesting for sure, Danny. Great for the collection, but how does it feel in the hand? It looks like it could be rough on my little girly hands!

Regardless, that's a cool slingshot.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I like the look of it.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That thing's freakin' beautiful man, great job.


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sure you used traditional tools *g*

>> click <<


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool as blazes Danny!! :headbang:

... Edit: Ha, ha. Did that even make sense? Hope you get the point anyway.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a amazing shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

**MJ waves his hand in front of Danny in full Jedi Mind Trick style**

"These aren't the droids you're looking for. *Also, you want to send me that slingshot*. Move along"

Seriously, dude, that's the most original and coolest slingshot I've seen on here in quite some time.

Great work!!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

As an amateur flintknapper, I approve.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

And Danny brings the bling to the table once agian! Kick***, man!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool slingshot art. Thank you for sharing, Danny. Looks like you're getting better.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Dude. I really like it, really.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, i didn't think the response would be that great! :bowdown:



> It's really nice! Great idea, I like it a lot!


Thanks, i'm glad you like it!



> that does look really cool. will the bands be okay at the fork tips?
> 
> hows the wrist now? looks like its healed a bit more.


I actually rounded and smoothed all the surface on a fine scotchbrite wheel. It looks rough and uncomfortable but it actually feels pretty good. Wrist is a lot better, but i still can't shoot. 



> If this is what you do when you're bored, I wonder when you're excited!!
> 
> AMAZING and ORIGINAL work!!! :bowdown:
> 
> ...


Thanks Q!



> Interesting for sure, Danny. Great for the collection, but how does it feel in the hand? It looks like it could be rough on my little girly hands!
> 
> Regardless, that's a cool slingshot.


Well ... i guess it depends on the shooter. It's definitely 'aggressive' and rough looking, but i spent some time making sure all the edges/surface was de-burred and smooth as possible with the scotchbrite wheel. For me it feels o.k.


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful slingshot dude! Good work.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think i might try another one today, i have another idea that has kept me awake all night. :screwy:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hey Danny,

Man you should get bored more often  Looks like the usual style of shaping given to layered micarta. Looks better in alu 

best.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow - nice idea with a stunning outcome!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Enough work for today, i started on three new blanks today. I finished one, but i'll finish the rest later after i consume some more paracetamol and a bottle of redbull 

two blanks will have slots in them for looped tubes, and the other one will be just for flat bands.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how anodizing would look on these? hmmm ... any color suggestions?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome work once again dude.

That second one totally rocks!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Anodising would look badass. A dark satin grey for the stealth flint look.

Did you hand-cut those blanks or get them laser/water cut?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, grey/black with those satin patterns would look pretty cool. Might make a whole bunch and send it off to get them anodized.

These blanks were waterjet cut in Silverdale, they have really good prices there.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got up early this morning to finish the rest, i don't think i'll make anymore though .... :iono:











Sorry about the hands. 

Thanks.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Got up early this morning to finish the rest, i don't think i'll make anymore though .... :iono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Mostly of my pics are with hands on. They give a size comparison to the slingshots!!

Ah, by the way ...A W E S O M E work!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Cool as blazes Danny!! :headbang:
> 
> ... Edit: Ha, ha. Did that even make sense? Hope you get the point anyway.


Hah, thanks DH.



> That thing's freakin' beautiful man, great job.


Thank man.



> Hey Danny,
> 
> Man you should get bored more often  Looks like the usual style of shaping given to layered micarta. Looks better in alu
> 
> best.


Hey Scott, maybe in the future i'll whip one up in micarta or G10.



> Awesome work once again dude.
> 
> That second one totally rocks!


Thanks Dan, i like the second one too!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmmmm.. Aluminum dust and Ammonium nitrate make Tannerite.. Sounds like a fun day after making some slingshots...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

one of a kind fo sho !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Aluminum dust and Ammonium nitrate make Tannerite..


Aluminum dust and potassium perchlorate works well together too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Danny now time to drink some Bentonite clay, Google for it and check in Youtube too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> > Interesting for sure, Danny. Great for the collection, but how does it feel in the hand? It looks like it could be rough on my little girly hands!
> >
> > Regardless, that's a cool slingshot.
> 
> ...


In that case, awesome!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Danny0663 said:
> 
> 
> > > Interesting for sure, Danny. Great for the collection, but how does it feel in the hand? It looks like it could be rough on my little girly hands!
> ...


abg- this is the slingshot that will give you manly hands :rofl:


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice and unique beauties!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

The Neanderthals ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! These are so awesome! These would pair nicely with Mick Strider XL Damascus/Dragon custom knives. I hope you take that as a compliment. Great work!!!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like Mike Strider's work. Maybe i could try one with something similar to his SnG DGG pattern.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

I can only use two words to describe this...: TOTALLY AMAZING :battle: !!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Fortunately sometimes you get bored mate, so we can see a beauty. Great work. Is it comfortable handing it?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks crazy good when you are bored, very nice slingshots and photos !


----------

